# co2 empty already?



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

How the heck could I empty a 5 lb tank of co2 in 4 days? There has got to be a leak somewhere. How do you find a leak in your setup? And of course I discovered it on Friday afternoon after everything is closed. This sucks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh yeah, that's definitely a leak. A leak that bad you should be able to hear. Either that or there is no leak and your fish are dead and you have aquarium soda. 

Did you put the washer in between the regulator and the CO2 cylinder? I go the extra mile and teflon tape everything too even though they say not to. Just make sure you do a neat job of it and keep it on the threads.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Use soapy water to find leaks. If you put the water around all places where leak could accur.....you will see bubbles if there is a leak.

Careful not to get bubbles in the tank.

jB


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll bet your JBJ bubble counter didn't come with a gasket did it???

I emptied a tank in a couple of days that way the first time I refilled my bubble counter! The gasket fell off of the bubble counter when refilling and it didn't take long to empty it.

Ditto what jB and GMOP said...a little dish soap in some water, paint it around all CO2 connections. if there is a leak, it will make plenty of bubbles for you. 

Same with the teflon tape. I tape my cylinder threads even though some recommend not to. I believe that they used to recommended that you not add phosphate many years ago too...

I have a spare (full) 5lb CO2 tank right now if you need one! You can borrow it as long as you return it at the next meeting. Don't forget to refill it if you empty it by then  I won't be home tomorrow but I will let Tracy know if you want to come and pick it up, or I could give it to you when you are here Sunday. Just let me know which works best for you.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

When you have a Co2 tank filled always have the person filling it check where the Co2 valve screws into the cylinder. Mine was a little loose last time and most people don't think of that connection as a possible source of leaks. Also, I take everything with me when I get my cylinders filled and have the technician put the valve back on after he fills the tank. He has special vises that allow him to get good torque on the connections. Then I have him check every connection for leaks. Of course where I work we fill Co2 cylinders so I can make such demands, but I think if you ask nice most places will do the same for you. Remember that Co2 is stored at about 700 PSI so make sure anything you remove is re-attached very well with appropriate gaskets and tape.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I forgot about the gasket on the bubble counter. We even talked about that when I was up there last time. I am using both supplied gaskets for the regulator to tank connection. Should I be using only one? I also used teflon tape on that connection. I didn't tape the connection between the regulator and the bubble counter. I will look for a gasket while the tank is empty. Will it hurt the plants to wait until Monday for more co2? If so, I will take you up on that offer Matt. I work right around the corner from Linde Gas and can get it filled on Monday. I didn't hear a leak, but I have been running around alot the last few days so I may have missed it. At least the tank was starting to see some growth and get a little greener. Now I need to figure out how my Nitrates hit 40 ppm. Would the loss of co2 cause the plants to stop using nitrates up as much? 

Jim


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You should only have used one gasket to connect to the CO2 cylinder. The other one is a spare for when you get it refilled. Is there a way to reduce your lighting until monday? That will keep the plants alive and not grow algae in the meantime.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Only if I turn it off. Which I can do, just not too sure that is healthy for the plants.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Personally I like to keep some Flourish excel on hand for just such occasions. You should be okay waiting until monday though.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

That is a good idea. Eventually I would like to keep a spare tank around. But that could get expensive.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> You should only have used one gasket to connect to the CO2 cylinder. The other one is a spare for when you get it refilled. Is there a way to reduce your lighting until monday? That will keep the plants alive and not grow algae in the meantime.


I use both white washers on my JBJ regulator. I just checked the installation instructions and it states: 
"Your CO2 regulator includes (2) white plastic washers that are essential to prevent gas leaks. Insert both washers into the female nut of the regulator and tighten securely."

No offense GMOP but this, along with JBJ's omission of the bubble counter gasket, probably accounts for a lot of the problems people have with these regulators.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is an odd thing to have to do. My Milwaukee came with two washers and I only used one so I just assumed. I've worked on a lot of cars and other mechanical things in my life and have rarely run into having to use two washers or gaskets for one connection. Of course we all know how to spell "assume."


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I thought it was odd too and had to re-read the directions the first time I set up my JBJ reactor. I have no clue why you would need two washers, but I did it anyway.


----------

